# Hornhechte zubereiten ????????



## kuhros (30. April 2004)

Hallo Allerseits.

Will demnächst endlich mal mein Glück auf Hornhecht versuchen.
Gehe mal davon aus, welche zu fangen #: :s ! Wenn nicht, werde ich wenigstens mal welche kaufen, damit ich sie immerhin mal gegessen habe  .

Nun mein Problem:#t 

Wie bereitet Ihr Hornhechte zu ?#c 

Wobei es jedoch das Problem (?) gibt, daß ich nämlich eigentlich nur gebratenen und geräucherten Fisch mag  

Wäre über jeden Tip dankbar.


----------



## hannes-fce (30. April 2004)

*AW: Hornhechte zubereiten ????????*

hi kuhros, dann brat ihn doch einfach! ich machs immer so, salzen, zitrone in mehl wälzen und ab in die pfanne. frisch schmecken die teile ja wirklich lecker (mir jedenfalls).
gruss hannes


----------



## hornhechteutin (30. April 2004)

*AW: Hornhechte zubereiten ????????*

Moin Moin , 
ich mag Hornis    , wie Du es vielleicht aus meinem Namen entnehmen kannst . Zu kaufen gibt es Hornis selten , jedenfalls habe ich noch keine gesehen und in den meisten Restaurants hier in der Umgebeung gibt es sie auch nicht auf der Speisekarte . Fangen wirst Du sie aber sicher . Mit Wasserkugel und Heringsfetzen an einem 2er Harken ( Nur Vorfachlänge , das reicht ) wirst Du bestimmt welche fangen .

Rezepte : gaaaaannnz einfach . Wir bereiten unsere Hornis wie einen Aal zu mit Bratkartoffeln geräuchert oder gebraten mmmm lecker . Aber Achtung , der Horni hat grüne Gräten , das sieht nicht gut aus , aber Gräten essen wir ja auch nicht    .
Falls Du lust hast , ich fahre ab den 17.Mai los auf Horni . Schicke einfach Mail , vielleicht trifft mann sich ja mal .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## kuhros (30. April 2004)

*AW: Hornhechte zubereiten ????????*

Hallo hornhechteutin!

Hast du ein "Rezept" zum räuchern??? Vonwegen Lauge und so.
Kaufen könnte ich sie, da ich das Glück habe in Kiel nachts (ab 03.30 Uhr) direkt am Seefischmarkt kaufen zu können. Und dort gibt es sie. Habe sie gesehen und war fasziniert.
Mit dem Angeln ist es wirklich nett gemeint, aber gerade der 17. ist mein Geburtstag und da würde mir die Familie ziemlich aufs Dach steigen, wenn ich Angeln fahre.


----------



## Hummer (1. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechte zubereiten ????????*

Hallo Kuhros,

Hornhecht gebraten mit griechischer Knoblauchsauce ist mein Favorit. Guckst Du hier .

Das Rezept von UlliT1964 unter dem gleichen Link ist natürlich auch nicht zu verachten. :q

Petri

Hummer


----------



## theactor (1. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechte zubereiten ????????*

HI,

was das Einlegen betrifft: genauso verfahren wie beim Aal! 
Ich bin für Räuchern! Da das Lecker-Biest fies-verschachtelte Gräten hat, isst man bei der gebratenen "Version" schnell kalten Fisch weil es mühselig-zeitaufwändig ist. 



> das sieht nicht gut aus



Nein? Ich finde das ja ZU funky und eher schick!  :k 
Genau wie bei der Aalmutter (auch ein lecker Fischli!)

#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechte zubereiten ????????*

WICHTIG beim Horni: Nicht zu lange garen, der wird schnell trocknen.

Ich mach mir ab un zu die Mühe und filiere die grösseren, Filets in ca. 6 - 7 cm lange Stücke schneiden, salzen, mehlen und bei grössre Hitze braten.

Braucht bei den dünnen Hornifilets nur 1 - 2 Minuten, deswegen auch grösste Hitze, damit die trotzdem schön braun/knusprig werden.


----------



## theactor (1. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechte zubereiten ????????*

Hi,



> der wird schnell trocknen



Good Point!

@Thomas: oooookay, ich filiere ja nahezu auch alles --aber Hornhecht...
Wie geht DAS denn bei dem GrätenMe(h)er?! 
Denn für die nicht zu räuchernden Fische (man fängt ja doch häufig mehr als einen) wäre das ja mal wirklich eine platzsparende Maßnahme..

#6


----------



## jancomic (1. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechte zubereiten ????????*

Hallo, habe es mal auf dem Grill probiert. Auch lecker.

Den Fisch halbieren, ordentlich Kräuter in die Bauchhöhle (z.B. Thymian), Salz, Pfeffer und kurz von beiden Seiten auf den Grill. (na ja fast wie gebratenen). 

Ist auf einer Grillparty bestimmt etwas besonderes....

Gruß
Jan


----------



## kuhros (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechte zubereiten ????????*

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Tips.
Hört sich alles ziemlich lecker an.#6 

Werde natürlich gleich nicht alle ausprobieren können, aber ganz bestimmt dran denken und nach und nach testen.

Jetzt müssen die Hornis nur noch kommen.


----------



## Slowfox (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hornhechte zubereiten ????????*

Moin moin, ist der Thread noch auf?
Ich bring die Hornies immer wieder zu Wasser.
Habe mal versucht einen zu essen, aber war nur noch am Spucken.
Heringe gebraten, lecker. Hat auch Gräten, .. aber die Hornhechte
kommen wohl gleich nach den Brassen.
Habe ich mich vertan? Denn ich lese hier nur leckeres.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## antonio (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hornhechte zubereiten ????????*

tja geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.
auch brassen können lecker sein, alles nur eine frage des kochs bzw. dessen kochkünsten.

antonio


----------



## FisherMan66 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hornhechte zubereiten ????????*

Wenn jemand sehr viele Hornis fängt, und diese nicht nur räuchern möchte, sondern die Filets platzsparend ins Eis verfrachten will, für den müsste sich doch bald die Anschaffung eines dieser Geräte hier lohnen. Das Einstiegsmodell z.B..


----------



## Kistenmann (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hornhechte zubereiten ????????*



Slowfox schrieb:


> Habe ich mich vertan? Denn ich lese hier nur leckeres.


Ich war letzte Woche auf MeFo unterwegs, habe überwiegend Hornis gefangen. Schön in Bratpfannenlänge geschnitten, Salz/Pfeffer ran, dann das ganze mit Zwiebeln und Knoblauch in die Pfanne und sich im Anschluss an den grätenfreien Rückenfilets satt gegessen...legger, legger


----------



## Malagacosta (18. September 2011)

*AW: Hornhechte zubereiten ????????*

So kann man sie auch filetieren.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfVcBJvRFB4

Malagacosta


----------



## Graf Friedrich (19. September 2011)

*AW: Hornhechte zubereiten ????????*

Wir essen am liebsten die Hornies geräuchert - absolute Delikatesse !#6


----------

